# my 13 week transformation with shelby starnes



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

2.5 weeks left, then working with him and john meadows for the next year, maybe longer


EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

finally lost all my highschool fat... never going back


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 21, 2013)

How many calories are you in taking and how many from carbs?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

there was a good 5-6 week stretch where i was getting nothing but chicken, egg whites, and 3 fish oil tabs a day... about 1200-1300 calories, while doing two hours of cardio a day


he just recently started letting me half carbs/fats again, and i have 1 hour of cardio to do a day now. he had me order a diuretic yesterday, gunna dry me out then fill me up for my shoot


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 21, 2013)

Diuretic? He stripped you down to single digits! Looks -- to me-- like you need more carbs and salt. Stay fuller with being as shredded by cycling fast burning carbs.. Shredded none the less! Good job SD!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

well he's filling me up for the next two weeks, then we are gunna dry out before my shoot


thanks a lot man, it was not fun or easy... but definitely worth it


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 21, 2013)

I predict awesome.


----------



## swollen (Jan 21, 2013)

Shelby is a good guy & very good coach! You look good SD! Nice job bro.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 21, 2013)

SD dont mess around, good work bro


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn man, nice transformation


----------



## swollen (Jan 21, 2013)

SD.., can I ask what u were cycling during ur prep..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

swollen said:


> SD.., can I ask what u were cycling during ur prep..





tren


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice, i am on the same path you are on. I am not going through shelby, but another guy, but it sounds like our plan is pretty identical. I am on the palumbo diet right now, doing cardio 1 hour  every morning on an empty stomach and then weight training in the evening.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

crazy transformation...sick dedication...before pic looks awful and even worse comapred to the new one..wow


----------



## Z82 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bro thats awesome! Good for you, I bet youre walking around with your head  held high.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 21, 2013)

Good work but get a better photographer; one who can focus on you instead of the wall.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job.   Just goes to show how much more can be done with a great diet plan and work out routine over just throwing more drugs at it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> crazy transformation...sick dedication...before pic looks awful and even worse comapred to the new one..wow





yep, i was a blimp..


a strong blimp, but a blimp nonetheless


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2013)

Good Job , shoulders looking nice..


----------



## NVRBDR (Jan 21, 2013)

great job your dedication has paid off nicely.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks bro



hey agentyes, send me some monies/free gear for my transformation


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2013)

That is absolutely incredible. Probably the best transformation i have ever seen in such a short amount of time. I commend you for all the hard work that took


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2013)

Forgot to ask.. Any amount of GH used during this time period?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> Forgot to ask.. Any amount of GH used during this time period?




i was supposed to... but didnt


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well done sd!  How much weight loss?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

55 lbs lol..


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> 55 lbs lol..



*Holy fuck! * I would have never guessed.  

Great transformation SD!

I guess you nigglets shouldn't doubt SD when he wants to cruise on tren.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> finally lost all my highschool fat... never going back


Wait till your 50


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 22, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Wait till your 50




what will happen then?


----------



## Brandonz20 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah wait till your 50, then you get to better enjoy the juice of the Gods, the fountain of youth
HGH


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 23, 2013)

Brandonz20 said:


> Yeah wait till your 50, then you get to better enjoy the juice of the Gods, the fountain of youth
> HGH




yeah i definitely can't wait for this.. cant really find justification to use it at my current age though (23)


----------



## Ill (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 24, 2013)

did you make bars of soap with all the fat? ........

two a day cardio you say..... I started doing this monday after seeing your results. I can't go as low cals as you since no oil is pumping in my veins currently.....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 24, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> did you make bars of soap with all the fat? ........
> 
> two a day cardio you say..... I started doing this monday after seeing your results. I can't go as low cals as you since no oil is pumping in my veins currently.....






no but i did keep it.. im using it for cooking


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> what will happen then?


Metabolism slows down, and its easy to put on some fat, especially around the middle


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 24, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Metabolism slows down, and its easy to put on some fat, especially around the middle





yeah that's what i hear.. i dont subscribe to the defeatist / "there's nothing i can do about it" attitude tho.. so im not worried about it



at all


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^SD Im 50 and i'm strong as I ever was, I'm not trying to bum you out about getting older, you just have to work harder and stay motivated some people can't do it and fall off, I don't think you will have that problem, what I see with you you will probably be the most fit 50 year old around. Dat Tren.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 25, 2013)

i know posing is terrible


its just to show condition..



2 weeks out


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking great bro


----------



## Z82 (Jan 29, 2013)

Why only tren? And would you suggest tren only to someone trying to cut weight like you did?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 29, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Why only tren? And would you suggest tren only to someone trying to cut weight like you did?




im currently using (and am finishing with):


tren A 100mg/day
test P 50mg/day
oral winny 50mg/day
halotestin 20mg/day
letro 1.25mg/day
clen 80mcg/day
t3 80mcg/day


will likely lower clen/t3 dose tho


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 29, 2013)

the thing that is great about tren, is you can be on a high protein moderate fat, but low cal and no carb diet and cut extremely fast, but still build muscle.


----------



## carp926 (Jan 29, 2013)

hey sd whats your current weight?? with losing 55 lbs how much did your lifts drop???


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 29, 2013)

carp926 said:


> hey sd whats your current weight?? with losing 55 lbs how much did your lifts drop???




idk, and a good amount..


i realized that bodybuilding isn't about the scale (necessarily), or weights


----------



## Beat2Death (May 17, 2013)

Sick transformation bro, seen SS post ur results elsewhere...
Great work to u both....

B2D



Standard Donkey said:


> idk, and a good amount..
> 
> 
> i realized that bodybuilding isn't about the scale (necessarily), or weights


----------



## heavyiron (May 17, 2013)

Look great brother! Lots of work went into that change.

I'm staying lean myself. Dieting that hard is motivation to eat right once you hit your goal. LOL!


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

missed this thread, good job SD, well done.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

subbed for photo shoot pics . . damn man you look awesome!


----------



## Ryano (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking great man. Wow what a change you made


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 24, 2013)

I might be something with the camera, but in the first pics you got shredded AND your legs exploded!  Nice job!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

Bump for the Donk!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 26, 2013)

Very lean condition in the pics, great job!


----------



## Bowden (Dec 26, 2013)

Great transformation.


----------

